# Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-Way Fit Clincher Wheelset



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Seriously considering these as my next wheelset and wnated to get some further opinions. Price/Performance factor seems to be there when compared to comparable factory wheelsets. Shimano WH-7900 are also being considered. I like the fact that these rims will take both tubeless and tubed formats. Like it even more that I can carry a tube and use it during the inevitable flat, and when sealant fails. Weight seems reasonable and sounds like a good overall performer. Was not sure of the ceramics used in the hubs, but I have not read about any chronic issues with these hubs. Are they as quiet as the Shimanos? I like how whisper quiet the Shimano hubs sound, but the versatility of this wheelset makes it attractive.

It sounds like past users of this wheelsets had high praise, but really wanted to get some updated responses. How are you liking them so far? Other than maybe some trouble getting on tires, have you had any other issues servicing them while out on the road? Have you used a tube in any of your fixes with your tubeless tire?

Thanks,

Pablo


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Now don't be shy....


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

okay...
I got some miles on the new eurus 2 way fits. They're fantastic for me. I got a screaming deal on a set from the UK, for 750 US. 
No tire levers required. Running Fusion 3's. I love the value at up to 900 for eurus, or racing one's. Racing zero's are the full monty, ceramic/CF hubs. 
No issues servicing on the road. They're a stoudt and robust wheel. The non ceramic bearings are better than easton's r4 hubs, WAY nicer than reynolds assault hubs, and provide a stiff platform to rip corners and to thump the pedals up a hill.
You'll love them. Granted, they're not R0's, but close enough?
i'm 195lbs.


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

I have had a set of Fulcrum Racing Zero's and they were great but far from quiet. One of the loudest hubs I have had in a wheelset. I have the Dura Ace 7850 cl 24 clincher now and I prefer it over the Fulcrum's by far. I had my Racing Zero's a couple years ago, no carbon hub and not 2 way fit.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it.

I ended up going with the Shimano WH-7900 TLs. And based on Lorge's feedback I am glad I did. I can't stand the loud prawl noise from the freehubs. Perhaps the newer versions are different?

Anyway, I am happy with the choice I made.

Pablo


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pablotn said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it.
> 
> I ended up going with the Shimano WH-7900 TLs. And based on Lorge's feedback I am glad I did. I can't stand the loud prawl noise from the freehubs. Perhaps the newer versions are different?
> 
> ...


I have a friend with an older non-ceramic bearing hub Fulcrum Zeros and they are louder than my ceramic hub Campag Shamal 2-way. But the music produced by his hub is nowhere near as harmonious nor loud as emitted by my other non-ceramic Campag hubs.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

my new eurus 2way fits are very, very quiet. probably the quietest i've owned. Better than easton tempest 2's. Coming off of assaults, a welcome improvement.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I love my Zero's. I have ran them both tubeless and standard tubes. I like the ride of tubeless but hated the hassle of repairing a sidewall cut. Messy.

However, the wheels are stiff, somewhat light and enjoyable to ride. I do not have much noise on the freehub. So no worries there.

I have rode wheels before these as Reynolds, Zipps, Mavic ES and Bontragers. For a training/crit wheel these get my vote.

ScubaD


----------



## slovenc (Jun 23, 2009)

Fulcrum zero two way were on my Willier Sl ,just sold them.like my dura ace WH 7850 C24 Cl 
much betterLighter and faster


----------



## bjorf (Jun 13, 2011)

A bit of light grease on the pawls and in the cassette body where they run and any loud wheel will be much quieter. I have had the same wheels running quite loudly or absolutely silent depending on how much grease I used. Just make sure that the grease is light enough so that the pawls engage correctly.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the Fulcrum Zeros with CULT bearings on my Cento Uno and the Dura Ace C24s CL (not tubeless) on my Cento Superleggera. 

Impressions: 

*Noise*: The C24s are definitely quieter.....by far. BUT, the Zeros sound very nice. I actually prefer a little noise from the free hub. Not obnoxious like some others that I've heard from Reynolds and Chris Kings. 

*Weight*: Hard to beat the c24s shod with s-works turbo tires and s-works tubes. The Zeros are shod with Hutchinson Fusion 2 with Stan's Sealant. They are very responsive, but the c24s just take off....from a start and when climbing up hills. 

*Ride quality*: I am a fan of tubeless tires. I know they are not "perfect", but the ride quality is fantastic. I normally run 110-120 psi with the c24s and 90-95 psi with the Zeros. I never minded the 110-120 psi much (ie, didn't really notice that the ride was too harsh or anything.....and I've done more than serveral centuries at this pressure). But after riding with tubeless at 90 psi....wow, just feel a lot more comfortable. Sure they can flat just like with any tire setup, but I can say that I've flatten less so. Big plus IMO. 

*Appearance*: Obviously so subjective here. I have the Zeros with the black strip with red bladed spokes. Again, depends on the color of your bike. My Cento Uno SL is black and white, so I like the c24s understated and classy look. My Cento Uno non-SL is white/red/black....and looks fantastic with the Zeros IMO. 

*Cost*: Zeros are more expensive. And both use proprietary spokes...so both expensive to replace the spokes. 

Conclusion: c24s CL get the nod for weight and cost. The Zeros get the nod for ride quality and freehub sound (IMO of course). Appearance...I like a little color accent on my ride, so have to give the nod to the Zeros. 

I guess one could get the c24 TLs and get the benefit of tubeless too. In that case, ride quality and weight would probably be very similar. C24s are still be less expensive. But again, I still prefer the Zeros' freehub body and overall appearance.

Both fantastic wheels. Really a win-win situation with either set.


----------

